

Integrating your HUnit (or other) tests into your cabal package [haskell] - holdenk
http://blog.holdenkarau.com/2008/07/integrating-your-hunit-or-other-tests.html

======
crazyirish
I can't beleive its so complicated to integrate your tests into cabal. Almost
every other build system makes it trivial.

